# Good Vet in Colorado



## indian1941 (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently got a 1-1/2 year old german shepherd male from a rescue center. Does anyone have a good recomendation for a veterinarian around the Ft. Collins / Greeley area?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont for Fort Collins area but if you were in the springs i would tell you to go to Crossroads Animal Hospital. I believe (dont quote me) that there is a crossroads in your area. You can look them up online and they give all the locations.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi! I've tried a couple vet practices during the time I've lived up here. The one I like the best is Friendship Hospital for Animals in south Fort Collins. Here is a link:Fort Collins, Colorado Vet Clinic | Friendship Hospital for Animals

I've worked with Dr. Berglund, (who is now unfortunately in Denver), and Dr. Cat Cross. Dr. Cross is one of the co-owners of this practice. She is wonderful as is the staff. We don't see eye to eye on diet,(I feed raw), but I think she's a great vet regardless. The care is top-notch, some times that can be a little pricey but I'm confident that my dog gets the best care at this practice. If you do end up working with Dr. Cross, tell her Sarah and Khyber the GSD sent you!

Here's also a suggestion for low cost care. I have a friend who is quite the expert on dog services in Fort Collins, and for low-cost veterinary care, he highly recommends Elder Pet Care with Dr. Thomas. This practice is in north Fort Collins, just a tad north of Old Town. They don't have a website that I can find, but here's a link with their address and phone number. Elder Pet Care - Google Maps

Good luck on your search!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I highly recommend the Colorado State Veterinary Teaching Hospital. We live in Denver and I have taken several of our animals (who had out of the ordinary issues) there with tremendous success. Veterinary teaching hospitals are where the latest treatments are developed. They also have state-of-the-art equipment. When my vet has an issue that he needs information on, he calls CSU.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

I used Wellington Veterinary Clinic: Wellington Veterinary Clinic

Amazing staff! I honestly could rant on and on about the care they provided for my pup. They'd even bend and flex their policies and hours to accomidate my needs.

If that's out of your area, I'd say CSU would be the place too go. CSU came highly recommended in the event I couldn't get ahold of Dr. Jensen.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Forgot to add, congratulations on your new dog! Bless you for adopting him. I'm sure he'll be foever grateful to have a good home.


----------



## indian1941 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info. Gunner is doing really well. He came from California but absolutely loves running in the Colorado snow! I wanted to start the search for a vet early. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Doctor Fitzgerald (Sp?) from Animal Planet channel, his office is in Denver. VCA Alameda East.

I personally got to VCA Southeast off Iliff and Parker (About 15 miles south of VCA East. 

I like my place though. They are nice, and quick.


----------

